# My furious rant



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

i rang up my riding club to ask if i could possibly join the last lesson tomorrow because i have to work from 11-2 and I got the Doctor certificate for my riding instructor as well as i had an operation done on my spine 9 months ago and i am now fully allowed to ride again. but apparently theres some discussions going on about me at the vlub and what should be done for my back. Apparently there was something about doing disability riding instead and if i do ride someone will have to lead me around but theres no need at all because my specialist said when i hit the 6 month mark i could start horseriding but only doing walking and on a very quiet horse and then when i hit the 9 month mark i could start fully riding with no restrictions at all and they are considering putting me on a little kids pony and having someone lead me around when only a few days ago i was walking around on a 16hh by myself with noone leading me and a lady giving me instruction if needed and i was even going to trot but ive never ridden such a tall horse so just wanted to get the feel of him first and know how his stop is and how he turns at a walk etc. I just dont see how its fair that I'm fully capable to ride the quiet horses at my club, at a walk trot and when i get back into it, canter and do what i love doing. Everyones treating me like a fragile little leaf, even though my back is healed. Sure theres a big risk of falling off and doing damage, but there is for everyone when they get on a horse. I waited 6 months, then only did limited walking on Blacki, a 15.3hh stb and got on Prince, a quiet kids pony 12hh, bareback at a walk once and now that im at 9 months i can do anything.
Apparently it may be because they dont want to take the chance of me falling of and the insurance? 
Im just so confused now because Im fully capable of riding and it seems like I;m getting kicked out of my riding club, even though Ive put 3 years+ worth of work into there, even when healing from my operation i was over there baggin poo, helping kids tack up, helping with anything. its just so stupid!


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

I would say talk to them and tell them how you feel. They may be just trying to look out for you or they could just be being busy bodys. Maybe if you explain to them clearly what your dr says and show them the note and offer to sign a waiver releaseing the of any responsability they will be more willing to let you do what you want to do.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

find somewhere else to ride.


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

There's an insurance thing you have to pay for and I'm willing to pay it so I don't see what the problem is. Its the only riding club around here, no others.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

I hope you can get them to see the error of there ways.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I don't know how their liability insurance works, but I think that is why they are concerned. I cannot see any other reason, you were a good club member putting in your volunteer time. I am assuming the riding club there operates like most riding clubs, all volunteer positions. It was probably discussed at a directors meeting, and the insurance carrier was consulted, if not, then I can only assume they don't like you, which is a goofy reason. At our club, we take any warm bodies that want to volunteer, like 'em or not, they are welcome to help out & ride to their hearts content.


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks everyone, i found out today noone has heard any of this at all. Apparently my riding instructor was the one who said all this by herself and has gotten this 14 year old girl against me.. its messed up but the other 2 instructors were great and I actually trotted today very safely on a horse in the round yard and the other kind-of instructor doesnt seem happy about it at all


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Ignore them & ride. Their problem, not yours. Don't give another moment's thought. Right on with the trotting!


----------



## sillyhorses (Sep 2, 2011)

Please respect your instructor's concern for your safety and well-being. They have the right to insist on watching you ride in a more supervised manner until they feel you are ready to do otherwise. If for no other reason, you have to respect it simply because it is THEIR neck on the line in these circumstances. All you can do is show them that your balance is the same, your ability is the same... then I'm sure they will let you go on about your riding business, as usual. Talk to them about this, but be sure to do it in a respectful manner. You are at their barn by their good graces, NOT because you have a right to be there. It is always important to remember this when you are riding at someone else's barn. They are doing you the favor of sharing what they have (horses, horse experience, a farm, riding ring, etc), and you are there because they allow it. ALWAYS be respectful and don't approach them like they owe you something, because they surely don't. 

Since surgeries can change the way your body works; your coordination, your balance, your range of motion, etc... they are very justified in seeing that you CAN carry on as you were pre-surgery with ADDED precautions, such as a leader and even sidewalkers! They don't want to see you hurt, and don't want to be responsible for your getting hurt. If you own your own horse on your property, then you can do as you please. However, at someone else's barn, you are at the mercy of their decisions, whether you agree or not. I'd certainly discuss this with them and let them know you'd like to ride like you were, pre-surgery and ask them where do they foresee you going if you start out being led around.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I've never heard of having to show a trainer a doctor's note to ride again after surgery. :?


----------



## Cowgirl07 (Sep 6, 2011)

I've never heard of that before either but if I was in your situation I would tell them to kiss my hind end this is what I believe if you have the ability to ride a horse safely then you should do so I've never heard of a riding club they have no right to kick you out if you are able to ride a horse on your own but on the other hand if there is a trainer if they feel you can't ride they have the right to think so because they've been around horses long enough to know what to do if they didn't they would'nt have a license to teach because in order to be an instructor you have to have expert riding experience plus they have to have a license.if there isn't a trainer I would'nt worry about it.If they give you hassle leave them.I'm just a different person if they kicked me out over something stupid I'd say kiss my hind end and leave that's what I would do


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I can understand where the trainer is coming from. Sometimes people think they are ready long before any doctor would think they are. The instructor pays a lot on their insurance (hopefully your instructor is insured). A student getting back in the saddle before they are safe is a real concern for any instructor. She is accepting some liability having you in lessons. However, If you are riding your horse outside of any lesson, no one can tell you what to do, IMO. YOU are accepting all the risk.


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Update:
So apparently noone except for the young riding instructor knew about all this disability stuff. I respect the older instructorss wishes and got her the certificate and am finally allowed to ride again and she is very kind and is helping me progress very good and she also is making sure that i dont use all my energy up at the start of the lesson and lengthen it out and if i dont feel comfortable doing something, like trotting poles or trotting or whatever the lesson kids are doing, then I dont have to.
Though the younger instructor is very much different...she is very unhappy about me riding again, will only let me ride one horse(though atm im pretty happy on him  though he did bite me badly on the hip). She isnt really an instructor as she doesnt have her certificate yet, is still learning but shes from victoria and is very 'iffy' she wanted to sell our little 11hh pony diamond because he was 'unsafe' my friend got on him and proved he was safe and 2 weeks later he now has had tonnes of little beginners on him. She also bought a ex race horse OTT about a year for 8000 and seems to think hes going to have a massive dressage career but a girl at the club whos ridden him thinks he would be more suited for jumping as he doesnt seem to really have a flowy movement or something, but I dont know as I havent seen her do dressage on him.
Another friend said apparently the girl has no idea what she's doing and that shes only just started riding.
:S so i have honestly no idea about the young 'instructor', but I fully respect the older instructor. I am saving up to ask the older instructor if she will come out to my horses paddock and do some work with us because i think we could benefit very well. Shes honestly the best instructor i've ever had.
But the other one scares me and I dont really trust her :/


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Im so doing pony club next year instead of all this crap :/


----------



## Cowgirl07 (Sep 6, 2011)

Ponies and horses are the same except ponies are smaller than horses the young instructor I wouldn't listen to her I would listen to someone that know what they are doing and has expert knowledge of these noble creatures.Glad you can ride again good luck on your horse journey


----------

